# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  शहीद शिरोमणि सरदार भगत सिंह जन्म दिवस : 28 सितम्बर

## guruji

आज 28 सितम्बर है। 105 साल पहले आज ही के दिन यानि 28 सितम्बर, 1907 को माता विद्यावती कौर की कोख ने एक सिंह जन्मा था
सरदार भगत सिंह !
उनके पिता का नाम सरदार किशन सिंह है।
यह एक सिख परिवार था जिसने आर्य समाज के विचार को अपना लिया था।
 अमृतसर में १३ अप्रैल, १९१९ को हुए जलियाँवाला बाग हत्याकाण्ड ने भगत सिंह की सोच पर गहरा प्रभाव डाला था। 
उस समय भगत सिंह करीब १२ वर्ष के थे जब जलियाँवाला बाग हत्याकाण्ड हुआ था। इसकी सूचना मिलते ही भगत सिंह अपने स्कूल से १२ मील पैदल चलकर जलियाँवाला बाग पहुँच गये। इस उम्र में भगत सिंह अपने चाचाओं की क्रान्तिकारी किताबें पढ़ कर सोचते थे कि इनका रास्ता सही है या नहीं ?

----------

